# SIG P228 advice



## JesseB (Feb 19, 2012)

I found a West German SIG P228 for sale $499 at a pawn shop. I didnt hold it but it appeared to have some light rust specs on the slide. Otherwise it looked good. 
Is this gun a collectors piece now and is worth grabbing? 
Is the price fair? or is it nothing special? 
Thanks.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Yes a P228 is a collector's handgun and the price is good. Also being West German makes it even more collectable. If you can try and get the date code or serial number to trace the year it was made.


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

they always get rust, ive found many for 499 at pawn shops (even though most stores "ask" more but will go down

the collector value really isnt there, you may be able to sell for a few bucks more if you clean it up but really not worth the hassle

People dont really sought after them, if you find a P series gun with a Rail on the front, for that price you are making a better investment


----------



## JesseB (Feb 19, 2012)

Concerning the date it was manufactured, the older the better? or was there something particularly desirable about the p228 in a certain year(s). Thanks.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

JesseB said:


> Concerning the date it was manufactured, the older the better? or was there something particularly desirable about the p228 in a certain year(s). Thanks.


Older Sigs made before the wall came down are more sought after. West German models are more sought after. Also, Tyson VA or Herndon VA Sigs often command a premium since they only operated at those sites for two years each before they moved to Exeter NH.

The P228 is collectable in my opinion. Compared to the P226 or P229 Sig made fewer of them available to the general public. Some people also like older Sigs because they believe that the older ones are of better quality. Furthermore, there are some who like to collect them for the status of being the issued M11 handgun. Go on the Sig Forums and ask this question if you don't believe me. One thing to keep in mind though that only Sig aficionados are going to lust over an older Sig. To each his own; I'm happy with my West German 1989 Herndon VA P226.


----------



## ess5566 (Dec 13, 2010)

Sigs are great shooters


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 1, 2008)

Good Deal this guy found...

http://www.taurusarmed.net/forums/other-handguns/64011-used-sig-228-300-a.html

If you get it I have a couple of mags 10 & 13 rd


----------



## JesseB (Feb 19, 2012)

budsgunshop.com has some more recently made p228's with night sights and wood grips for 749. If the upgrades equate for $200 or so, then 500 bucks seems like the average value. 

www.topgunsupply.com/sig-sauer-p228-gun-parts/?sort_direction=1 

topgun has a ton of replacement parts for this weapon including a threaded barrel. I'm excited now. Hopefully its still there when i go back.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

ess5566 said:


> what would you value this sig at? No Box or papers.
> 
> p228 limited is what I have been told. front night sight
> 
> serial b 208 2XX


1994 KE date code. Most used Sig P228s get about $500 to $700.

Sig P228s usually get more than used P226s because they are more rare in civilian hands. Sig for the most part sold the P228 to law enforcement and military. While selling the P229 for civilians.


----------



## JesseB (Feb 19, 2012)

I bought the gun, it has a date code KA (1990?). When I mentioned the surface rust on the slide, hammer, and magazine he dropped the price to $400 and threw in a holster. Hopefully when I get it home next week i'll be able to clean it up real good.


----------

